# quick shot of some of the exodons



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

"some" lol
Thats quite a school! Thanks for the pic, very nice. How are they doing?


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

Some indeed. That's only about half of them. 
They are doing great. Had a few losses when I went on vacation, but nothing too bad. They were just hungry. Lol.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Got a vid of the feeding time?


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

this is the tank in the pics above







this is my planted exodon tank







no vids of the pond though.


----------



## klug7214 (Dec 6, 2009)

That was really cool!


----------



## logansmomma1228 (May 2, 2010)

Yeah that is pretty cool! I would NEVER stick my finger in there! lol


----------



## lumpus (Jul 11, 2010)

where can i buy some exodons in south florida?


----------



## Heiko Bleher (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi,

this is Heiko Bleher and I wanted tyo congratulate you for your nice Exodon biotope tank. Well done. 
If you want to do it exactly as to where they live (and how, and with the exact mates), than have a look at my Exodon biotope:
http://www.aquapress-bleher.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=92&Itemid=53
Best regards
Heiko Bleher
Aquapress Bleher - Home


----------

